# Foxfire books 1-5



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I have the first 5 Foxfire books for sale. They are paperback. All five books have worn and rubbed covers with some light water stains on the bottoms and the page edges. Two have a name and other info on the first page. No loose pages, marks or writing and the bindings all seem to be strong. Asking $45 plus media mail shipping for all 5. USPS money order preferred.

Thanks!

PS: I said before that I wasn't going to look for anymore books to resell but this is what I've done for just over 20 years and it's hard to stop :stars:


----------

